# Bildberabeitung: Aperture Photoshop Bücher etc.



## UT83 (11. Januar 2008)

Hi!
Habe mich nun entschieden auf ein Paket: Aperture (zum Ordnen und "normale Bildanpassungen") und Photoshop CS3 student Edition (zum retuschieren, "spielen" und So Postkarten erstellen.-ausschneiden Effekte etc.) zu arbeiten.


Leider fehlen mir aber total die Grundlagen. Habe also keine Erfahrung damit, hab nur gesehen was Leute damit machen und das will ich eben auch können.

Könnt ihr mir Büche rDVDs etc. empfehlen um Bilder zu beareiten?
Also in Aperture ken ich mich vom Programm her schon aus, ich würde aber gerne wissen wie man das sinnvol anwendet. (die verschiedenen Bildbearbeiter wie Belichung Kontrast etc. Ein Workshop diesbezügich. auch: Wie verwendet man retuschieren und rote Augen sinnvoll. Tips und auch hier eine Ar Lehrgang.

Ebenso in Photoshop. Da gibt es ja Hunderte Bücher, sodass man da schnell die Übersicht verliert.

Habe mit Photoshop gar keine Erfahrungen.
Würde gerne lernen wie ich den einsetzten kann und praktisch nutzen. Eben Effektvolle earbeitug, oder retuschieren, oder zusammenschneiden von verschiedenen Fotos zum erstellen einer Collage etc. - Bearbeiten der Bilder ei Verzerungen (dass Wände gerade bleiben) und und und.

Bräuchte da eine Einführung, wie man es in Photoshop/Aperture macht, aber auch was man macht.- (nicht nur Bedienungsanleitung leen sondern eben wirklich Tips: wann man Belichtung, Temp. Weißabgleich, Konrast etc. gezielt wie verändert. (Und eben welche Auswirkungen das auf die anderen Werte hat, bzw. worauf man aufpassen muß.
Gibts da konkrete Tips? Danke


----------



## ink (11. Januar 2008)

Mois

Ich geb dir ein paar Links zu Photoshop:
(Ich liebe diese Links, geb ich immer wieder gerne )

Einmal mit Workshops
http://www.adobe.com/cfusion/designcenter/search.cfm?loc=de&product=Photoshop&go=Start#target

Und einmal mit Videotutorials
http://www.adobe.com/de/designcenter/video_workshop/

Peez

edit: Zu Aperture nimm doch zu Anfang die Tuts von Apple: http://www.apple.com/de/aperture/resources/tutorial/


----------

